

A New rsync-based Dropbox Alternative for Windows - acrosync
http://www.acrosync.net/index.html

======
TrevorStepnikkk
rsync? So if i change the name of an 800 mb image-file i have to reupload it?
Really?

------
mightytightywty
Anyone get the link yet?

